# Sights and Sounds - Painting On Location



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Inspire folks to get outside? Youbetcha, only, most of us are probably waiting for warmer weather. I mean, I personally have never tried painting while my hands were shivering uncontrollably so I don`t know, maybe it would add something to my abstracts but I think it might be better when the water and my brushes aren`t frozen stiff...not to mention the painter.


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Winter Blues*

Hello Pencils

Yes if you're like me and enjoy painting on location winter can mean the blues....especially if you do watercolors! I guess we have to paint from photos, still life, memory, imagination, etc and wait for spring if we can't escape to somewhere warm.

This is not my cup of tea but consider the Winter Arts Festival, Grand Marais, MI........http://youtu.be/80pnIKhBsg8

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Funny, the cold months are always my most productive as I spend much more time indoors, painting outdoors appeals less to me `cause I don`t like to talk when I`m working. There has never been a shortage of subjects for me to paint or draw, theres always stuff around our place for that, we collect Japanese antiques too so lots to select from.


----------

